# 2007 litespeed



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

any news about 2007 litespeed vortex or ultimate?


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

dctrwho said:


> any news about 2007 litespeed vortex or ultimate?


The vortex is only being made in a compact for 2007.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

The new Litespeed site will be up early next week.

Cheers,
Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks guys.


----------

